# Keep beadmaker or anything better for shows?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently using beadmaker just for shows or for times when i want extra shine.

Cars garaged .

I use it over ex creme glaze and fusso.but i dont like the lack of beading even though its not priority.

Alternatives to replace
Wowo showstopper not tried.
Finish kare fk425 used before
Zaino z8 used before
Autobrite berry blast which did surprise me using neat.

Which should i replace or keep beadmaker for gloss and shine a
Nd preferably better beading.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Mr T

I really like Beadmaker. But think I actually prefer Adams Detail Spray for those show touch ups.

Just noticed the Abarth is white. Done and Dusted SI is great on white.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TAC Shinee Wax 

Pretty much universally good reviews, tried it myself and its super slick, adds a lot of gloss and it appears to have better hydrophobic behaviour than Beadmaker.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Love beadmaker too. Anachem Automotives Hybrid Q is worth a try, lasts longer than beadmaker and beads great too.

To be honest, I struggle to get past sonax BSD, beads phenomenally and great gloss too. Its been around for ages and definitely requires a re mention back and forth to keep it in peoples heads, especially at the price.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

My main priority is wow factor for car shows.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

show stopper by wowos is pretty good too..In all fairness, I cant tell much difference between Z8, beadmaker, Shinee Wax or show stopper


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

My suggest is-use carlack qd or longlife to diluted with pure water. This is shine, you are not expected to get product. Even better, if you are using first carlack complete, 3 coats longlife and later maintain with qd. Or buy something autobright.co.uk. American xtreme polygloss. You are find apex detail conclusion in youtube.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

mr.t said:


> My main priority is wow factor for car shows.


Iv got a mostly un used bittle of show stopper and i can sell to you if you like?

I use beadmaker of CSL/EXO and haven't found the hydrophobic too badly affected.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

TAC Shinee Wax or Siramik Praefulgeo


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would spend a bit more money and get some polish angel rapidwaxx, takes shine to the next level for me,plus its very hydrophobic and easy to use.done &dusted si, shinee wax, beadmaker etc all very similar for me

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Forensic detailing did a quick detailer comparason 




I think shinee wax might be worth a try winning the forensic detailing gloss test, also the done and dusted non si version which came out top beating shinee wax in the gloss quick detailer gloss test above.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pt1 said:


> I would spend a bit more money and get some polish angel rapidwaxx, takes shine to the next level for me,plus its very hydrophobic and easy to use.done &dusted si, shinee wax, beadmaker etc all very similar for me
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


PA products generally will be difficult to beat in the ease of application, instant gloss and incredible beading - provided you stay away from Alkaline cleaners they'll last months too (may not be of huge importance to the OP though). TAC Shinee Wax will be slicker and a much lower price per application. IMO the overall proposition from PA is 20% better based on the ridiculously easy application, huge step up in beading and improved longevity - the OP's factors may be different to mine though. High Gloss/Cosmic Spritz/Carnuaba Arts Spray waxes all fantastic too.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

mr.t said:


> My main priority is wow factor for car shows.


WOW - I like Ultimate Detailer.

It literally got a wow....on a volvo... then a second wow from an ebayer....

Its why im going back to megs stuff, car never looked so good.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

See the thing is i applied fusso and really liked the shine, i then added p and s Beadmaker on top but i was abit gutted to see the lack of beads, kind of felt like it had undone the work lol.

i applied dodo wax on my gfs car and then used p and s on top and in the rain the lack of beading made it look like wede not done anything due to the lack of beading lol.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

mr.t said:


> My main priority is wow factor for car shows.


WOW - I like Ultimate Detailer.

It literally got a wow....on a volvo... then a second wow from an ebayer....

Its why im going back to megs stuff, car never looked so good.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

mr.t said:


> See the thing is i applied fusso and really liked the shine, i then added p and s Beadmaker on top but i was abit gutted to see the lack of beads, kind of felt like it had undone the work lol.
> 
> i applied dodo wax on my gfs car and then used p and s on top and in the rain the lack of beading made it look like wede not done anything due to the lack of beading lol.


Bear in mind 80% of your gloss will come from the underlying prep, of course you can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig. The more renowned gloss adding detailing sprays haven't been that hydrophobic. If you look at Z8, Beadmaker, D&D etc. TAC Shinee performs at or above that level with added beading and it's cheap - it is a really really good compromise.

No offense to Megs but they just aren't offering products that perform at this level, and that's been scientifically proven in tests mentioned by Justin earlier. Whether your eye is able to pick up on this is irrelevant to me anyway.

For me PA sprays can maintain gloss on paint in the high 90s on the gloss-meter while also taking the beading, self cleaning and durability up a significant notch at the expense of ££ and a little slickness (which I don't really care a huge amount about as I don't touch dry my car). Many will not be able to justify that price point, but for a priceless car you want to look it's best I haven't seen any LSP outperform it for those characteristics to date.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

A pig is still a Pig, hahahahahaha. I haven't heard that phrase in ages lol


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Would you say Can coat with a Polish angel on top would work or just one or the other ( I know they are completely different) - Then there are all the different Polish Angels, which one for a topper for that bling I'm after ? Rapid Waxx, High Gloss ?

I have Shinee wax and quiet like it for what I want it to do which is that final bling layer at the end, will any of the Polish Angel stuff move it on a notch from that ? I'm one for trying something else but experimenting with different Polish Angel stuff will work out to be extremely expensive.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Would you say Can coat with a Polish angel on top would work or just one or the other ( I know they are completely different) - Then there are all the different Polish Angels, which one for a topper for that bling I'm after ? Rapid Waxx, High Gloss ?
> 
> I have Shinee wax and quiet like it for what I want it to do which is that final bling layer at the end, will any of the Polish Angel stuff move it on a notch from that ? I'm one for trying something else but experimenting with different Polish Angel stuff will work out to be extremely expensive.


I use PA Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss as an occasional booster for my own. It's got Gtechniq Ultra/EXO and two layers of Cancoat on (best protected car in my town probably ). With a base of Cancoat one of those (probably Cosmic) is better to go for. Rapidwaxx is designed to go over Master Sealant.

Beading on all PA products is crazily good... you can see a side by side of PA products relative to TAC Shinee Wax and one of the sections tops Cancoat with each.

Cancoat itself has a really nice look and awesome beading - it doesn't really need topped but I like to keep it at it's best.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=422690


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, I forget Polish Angel rapidwax. Just check this video- waxmode guy know really well, what is the beat today. Not high gloss, but Rapidwax.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> PA products generally will be difficult to beat in the ease of application, instant gloss and incredible beading - provided you stay away from Alkaline cleaners they'll last months too (may not be of huge importance to the OP though). TAC Shinee Wax will be slicker and a much lower price per application. IMO the overall proposition from PA is 20% better based on the ridiculously easy application, huge step up in beading and improved longevity - the OP's factors may be different to mine though. High Gloss/Cosmic Spritz/Carnuaba Arts Spray waxes all fantastic too.


Have you used the master sealant?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Have you used the master sealant?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I recently put Master Sealant on top on kamikaze Zipang dream to work with, easy on easy off!










Done 2 coats and then topped off with overcoat after it had cured

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> I recently put Master Sealant on top on kamikaze Zipang dream to work with, easy on easy off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hi guys thanks fir the mention the tac.ive not heard of it but ill add it onto a list of considerations.,

Can anyone recomend any of the above though?

z8?
finishcare fk425
showstopper
autobrite berry blast
could any of those be better than beadmaker?


----------



## Rene (Aug 26, 2020)

Tac Systems Shinee wax or Art deshine bio nano pro (this stuff is gloss in a bottle and very easy to apply).


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

My opinions on the ones I have tried, plus another 1 to consider.
z8 - This is glossy and slick but doesnt last long in my experience
finishcare fk425 - Never thought that this was as glossy as Z8 but i do like it
showstopper - Yep this is Glossy on a par with Shinnee Wax in my opinion but will be gone once water hits it.
autobrite berry blast - Never tried it
could any of those be better than beadmaker? - I still like beadmaker and its still fairly cheap to buy.

Have you considered Garage Therapy Sigma just to mix things up a bit ? thats supposed to be slick and lasts a while (not tried it yet though).

If I were to buy any of them again I think TAC Systems Shinee Wax would get my vote


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> PA products generally will be difficult to beat in the ease of application, instant gloss and incredible beading - provided you stay away from Alkaline cleaners they'll last months too (may not be of huge importance to the OP though). TAC Shinee Wax will be slicker and a much lower price per application. IMO the overall proposition from PA is 20% better based on the ridiculously easy application, huge step up in beading and improved longevity - the OP's factors may be different to mine though. High Gloss/Cosmic Spritz/Carnuaba Arts Spray waxes all fantastic too.


Can only echo all of the above. PA products produce great results and are fantastic to use. I've recently finished my focus st off with rapidwaxx, topped with high gloss, two products that I'll be keeping in my arsenal.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Rene said:


> Tac Systems Shinee wax or Art deshine bio nano pro (this stuff is gloss in a bottle and very easy to apply).


Been looking for some of this TAC shinee wax, seems to be sold out. Any idea where to buy?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

westerman said:


> Been looking for some of this TAC shinee wax, seems to be sold out. Any idea where to buy?


Few places normally stock it, if you can wait a couple of weeks they normally get it back in quickly as with the publicity and popularity it is getting it's not hanging around.

Super all-round and great value product, really can't recommend highly enough.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i forgot to add..

i want it to work on fusso king of gloss.My car isnt a daily but i find it disartning seeing the lack of beads that beadmaker leaves, After putting many hours in with ez creme glaze and king of gloss.....beadmaker then undoes all that by having awful beading properties. So lookingfor great gloss but something that leaves nice beads


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got TAC Shinee Wax and it is lovely but I also bought Autoglanz Prizm when it was on sale and there is not much between them. In fact Prizm is slightly slicker and nicer to apply.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

I had a play around with Beadmaker, Shinee Wax and Prizm last weekend. As the post above points out Prizm is a breeze to apply, smells great and is perhaps marginally slicker. Not sure how this product is very rarely talked about.
Beadmaker was a joy to use as ever, looks great, flashes off quickly, the only down side is it attracts dust and pollen. Almost out, may buy again. 
Shinee wax looks good, a little goes along way, but not as easy to apply as the other two.
I applied the products to three different, but adjoining panels. All looked glossy, I could not tell the difference on white paint. The postion of myself and the light source kept me changing my mind on the best looking.
Dm


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

mr.t said:


> i forgot to add..
> 
> i want it to work on fusso king of gloss.My car isnt a daily but i find it disartning seeing the lack of beads that beadmaker leaves, After putting many hours in with ez creme glaze and king of gloss.....beadmaker then undoes all that by having awful beading properties. So lookingfor great gloss but something that leaves nice beads


Anachem Hybrid is nice and glossy and beads well, leaves a nice slick finish. The other one I've tried lately was odk Entourage, used it years ago and brought it off a member on here. You forget how nice some of these older products are.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

country boy said:


> I've got TAC Shinee Wax and it is lovely but I also bought Autoglanz Prizm when it was on sale and there is not much between them. In fact Prizm is slightly slicker and nicer to apply.


how do you find the beading of prizm? i do love autoglanz stuff to be fair so might try this.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I've bought some autobrite project 64 and i think its comparable with beadmaker just better beading and slightly shinier


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i liked 32 but not keen on 64.


----------

